
Men speak 7 times more than women in adverts - morehuman
https://www.thememo.com/2017/06/23/cannes-lions-2017-sexist-advertising-sexism-marketing-awards-2017/
======
carsongross
Females drive 70-80% of all consumer spending[1]. I can't think of a much more
market-driven, focus group and A/B tested industry than video advertising.

Hmmm.

[1] -
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/bridgetbrennan/2015/01/21/top-1...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/bridgetbrennan/2015/01/21/top-10-things-
everyone-should-know-about-women-consumers/#5dbeb2036a8b)

------
novia
For those that may be interested, last year a very large analysis was done on
screenplays to see which gender had the most lines in movies. You can probably
guess the results, but if you're curious, here it is:
[https://pudding.cool/2017/03/film-
dialogue/](https://pudding.cool/2017/03/film-dialogue/)

~~~
YCode
Love this kind of well made data visualization, at least for me it packs a
powerful message.

I wish the OP article had done something similar. As is, it basically just
hand picked percentages from separate sources and paired them with vague calls
to action leaving me wondering what the raw data looks like.

------
adolph
. . . in "adverts" that won or were near winners in a film contest.

 _The groundbreaking research used automated technology to analyse 10 years of
Cannes Lions Film, Film Craft winners and shortlists, and revealed a stark
underrepresentation of women in advertising._

------
grenran
So what does this imply exactly?

